# Dual citizen/property purchase



## ilsognatore (Aug 3, 2020)

Hi friends:

We're potentially on the verge of buying property in Italy and I wonder if anyone has any experience or advice with regard to approaching with an EU v. a US passport. 

Our long-term plan (a few yrs) is to be in the EU most/all of the year. I've got Irish & US passports, and will need to use one throughout this purchase process. As far as residency applications, etc. go, having the EU passport seems to be the easiest route. I'm wondering if the same applies to property purchases. 

Would be grateful for some insight from you bright people. 

Many thanks.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Passport has no bearing. If you're hoping to establish residency within the prima casa time frame you can take advantage of the reduced purchase tax. But IIRC that's 18 months.

If you're buying at the fully taxed rate it doesn't matter.


----------



## ilsognatore (Aug 3, 2020)

Thanks. No, not seeking residency yet.


----------

